# Any review for the best 5x5 that looks like a bog standard rubix?



## SlowCubez (Dec 30, 2021)

Somebody bought me a 5x5 for Christmas. It's my only 5x5 and I love it. But ....

How do I say this. It's terrible. I mean really terrible. Looks exactly like the original rubix but has stickers. I've only played with it 3 times but already the corners of the stickers are lifting and it's loosened up so much it's basically uncontrollable. Locking up all the time and my finger joints are really aching.

I did say though that I love 5x5 now. I'm so itching to buy a better, much better, one. Maybe an Aochuang? But I really don't want to offend the person who gifted me that terrible one. When they come round and see that I'm playing with a different cube so soon after.

So. I was thinking. What's the best 5x5 that actually looks like the original rubix style? If it looked the same they wouldn't notice?

Or do I just buy the Aochuang and make sure it's not seen when they come to visit?

Or do I tell them they've awaked a new interest in 5x5 (that their gift doesn't satisfy?)

Or do I, accidentally, drop their gift and I just had to replace it? Or lose it down the back of the sofa maybe. Or give it to one of their kids to play with. That ought to, er, fix it.

On the other hand. It was a gift and that means a lot to me. So I do want to keep it and have it in its stand on my desk. But my aged finger joints really don't want me to play with it again.

What do I do?

Anyway - Happy Christmas y'all.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 30, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> Somebody bought me a 5x5 for Christmas. It's my only 5x5 and I love it. But ....
> 
> How do I say this. It's terrible. I mean really terrible. Looks exactly like the original rubix but has stickers. I've only played with it 3 times but already the corners of the stickers are lifting and it's loosened up so much it's basically uncontrollable. Locking up all the time and my finger joints are really aching.
> 
> ...


I would say just get a stickered MGC or Valk. Those are currently the best 2 on the market, and they both look somewhat like a rubiks(ish).
If you really don't want to offend them, just don't use it while you are around them. But I would say the best thing to do would be to tell them that their gift sparked a new interest and that eventually you had to upgrade.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 30, 2021)

Sounds to me like the gift giver isn't a solver, correct? I'm assuming that they would have gotten you a better quality cube were they into cubing themselves. Because of this, I'd say that you just upgrade to any top of the line stickered cube of your choice. Maybe compare measurements if you want it to be as accurate as possible. Chances are that the only thing they might notice is the sticker colors/shades. That's an easy thing to explain changing.


----------



## SlowCubez (Dec 30, 2021)

unirox13 said:


> Sounds to me like the gift giver isn't a solver, correct? I'm assuming that they would have gotten you a better quality cube were they into cubing themselves. Because of this, I'd say that you just upgrade to any top of the line stickered cube of your choice. Maybe compare measurements if you want it to be as accurate as possible. Chances are that the only thing they might notice is the sticker colors/shades. That's an easy thing to explain changing.



No. They have no interest at all in cubes. They just know I've got a few and maybe noticed I didn't have a 5x5 on the shelf and, I guess, were stuck for something to get me.

Would a 'better' stickered cube such as MGC or aochuang have better stickers that don't curl up?

Is this a stuid question? Ignoring price (which often affects best seller listings) what is the best 5x5 today?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 30, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> No. They have no interest at all in cubes. They just know I've got a few and maybe noticed I didn't have a 5x5 on the shelf and, I guess, were stuck for something to get me.
> 
> Would a 'better' stickered cube such as MGC or aochuang have better stickers that don't curl up?
> 
> Is this a stuid question? Ignoring price (which often affects best seller listings) what is the best 5x5 today?


Nope. The stickers are very durable, and you should not need to replace them often.
There isn't a single best 5x5, the MGC and Valk are pretty much equal.
The MGC is faster and more flexible, and the Valk is more stable and controllable. 
My recommendation would be to get an MGC. Even if the stickers do chip after some time, replacing them is just a few dollars and pretty easy to do.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 30, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> No. They have no interest at all in cubes. They just know I've got a few and maybe noticed I didn't have a 5x5 on the shelf and, I guess, were stuck for something to get me.
> 
> Would a 'better' stickered cube such as MGC or aochuang have better stickers that don't curl up?
> 
> Is this a stuid question? Ignoring price (which often affects best seller listings) what is the best 5x5 today?



I have both the MGC and the Valk. The stickers on both are very solid. I prefer the MGC. The Valk felt a little too, "bulky" for me. Not in size, so much as in turning. Hard to explain really, I just didn't enjoy the turning. I'm a very casual solver and the MGC just felt better for my turning style. Either one is very high quality though and would certainly be an upgrade.


----------



## SlowCubez (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you guys. Maybe I will get a stickered one afterall. It's just that in my (limited) experience with stickers they don't last long at all but I guess the better ones do last a while.

But please do keep the comments coming. I won't be buying today. Going to watch some u_tube reviews tonight and maybe order tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## qwr (Dec 30, 2021)

SlowCubez said:


> Thank you guys. Maybe I will get a stickered one afterall. It's just that in my (limited) experience with stickers they don't last long at all but I guess the better ones do last a while.


Rubik's brand used to have notoriously bad stickers. Also random brand cubes will have them too. However modern brands have much more durable stickers that will chip before peeling.


----------



## Manxkiwi (Dec 30, 2021)

Get an MGC (or Little Magic) and say you've recently become a collector!

I like having multiples of cubes, as they all feel different. Imo the LM is amazing value and and a great cube to boot.
I might get an MGC myself too, as it's highly regarded by most. I sold my Valk5 as I didn't like the super strong inner layer magnets.


----------



## SlowCubez (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks everyone.

I've ordered the MGC stickerless. But..



Manxkiwi said:


> Get an MGC (or Little Magic) and say you've recently become a collector!
> 
> I like having multiples of cubes, as they all feel different. Imo the LM is amazing value and and a great cube to boot.
> I might get an MGC myself too, as it's highly regarded by most. I sold my Valk5 as I didn't like the super strong inner layer magnets.



I'm liking ManxKiwi's description of the Valk5 (kiwi? really? sounds like you're a long way from home)

Anyway. Valk5. Super strong magnets on the inner layers? I'm not a super fast speedsolver. Quite new to 5x5 and, currently, I solve all the middles first. Then having those middle squares kind of stable in the middle while I zoom (well, crawl) round the edge sounds like the Valk was designed for my current solve style.

Anyway. MGC arrives today. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Manxkiwi (Jan 6, 2022)

SlowCubez said:


> I'm liking ManxKiwi's description of the Valk5 (kiwi? really? sounds like you're a long way from home)


Yes I am! About as far as you can get. Originally from the IOM, now living in NZ.

I got the Valk5 as it's widely regarded as the best. But as I said, I really didn't get on with it. Everyone is different. But it is also very expensive, so might pay to try one if possible before buying?


----------



## qwr (Jan 6, 2022)

No modern speedcube looks like a Rubik's brand to those paying attention because modern speedcubes have rounded corners and edges ("Florian mod"). You might be able to fool someone by taking a very old 5x5 like a v-cube or shengshou and throwing on rubik's brand sticker shades.


----------

